# Preparing for "Earl" East Coasters!!!



## Emmetts Dairy (Sep 1, 2010)

We are starting to prepare for the worst here in NH...batton down the hatches and making sure all our animals will be safe during the storm.  We are expected to get alot of bad weather from that hurricane.  I always worry a little when it comes to my animals safety during these storms... We are 30 miles inland..but when 125 MPH winds are whipping...Its kinda rough!!! Tree limbs will be flying like frisbees....!!!   I'll take 3 feet of snow any day!! LOL...  

I pray all will be safe during this storm!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 1, 2010)

Hopefully Earl won't be as close to the coast as they are predicting. At least goats don't like standing in rain so you know they will be in their shelter.


----------



## glenolam (Sep 1, 2010)

Ya know...I'm not sure if it's just us, but we're not all that worried..._yet_.  It's not supposed to be the worst here, and I know you never know, but honestly we haven't done a darn thing to prepare.

We're about 30 miles from the nearest coast....I suspect as the weekend draws near we'll put the outside stuff away and prep the animals.

Now what I am really worried about is that I have a cow who's going to calve sometime soon - You can bet she'll be locked in the barn until the storm is past Canada!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Sep 1, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> Ya know...I'm not sure if it's just us, but we're not all that worried..._yet_.  It's not supposed to be the worst here, and I know you never know, but honestly we haven't done a darn thing to prepare.


Usually Im not either.  But we were two weeks without power during an ice storm...so Im getting some water stored for the animals and putting away flying objects..LOL

Im also having minor surgery on Friday when its coming...so I wont be quite myself if it does hit hard..wont be able to help much in the midst of it...so i'll feel better if everythings secure and ready!  And you know how it goes...I'll be prepared for it and it will turn out to be a rain shower! !


----------



## glenolam (Sep 1, 2010)

And we won't and it'll slam us hard then decide to do a 180 east and stay away from you!


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 1, 2010)

An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure fits this sitaution perfectly.  It is much easier to board up and tie everything down than to pick up all the pieces later....

Good luck to you, Hoep evryone rides this out just fine.  If it were me I would be having lots of fun right now tying down all the field shelters.  Living in the central US has its advantages sometimes..


----------



## glenolam (Sep 3, 2010)

Yep....just like I thought.

School's are cancelled after noon, EVERYTHING is closing, governor called for an early State of Emergency and put in a letter to the President asking for an emergency declaration, spent all day yesterday putting away lawn furniture, toys, making sure animals were going to be safe....

and then....

_New Haven, Conn. (WTNH) - A weakening Hurricane Earl continued to make its way towards Connecticut Friday morning, but the path continued to keep the eye of the storm well to the east of the state....For Connecticut residents, the storm's track meant it would likely have less of an impact. Extreme Southeastern Connecticut will still see the worst of the storm, but the expected winds are forecast to be lower than expected a day before.

"We're not expecting widespread flooding, we're not expecting widespread damage," Meteorologist Gil Simmons said._

Now, don't get me wrong, I'm glad nothing bad is forecasted and yes, it could turn ugly at any moment, but wow....


----------

